# Pressure washers



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey folks,

Looking to tool up for cleaning my roadster. I'm looking for a pressure washer with a snow lance. Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Karcher K4 full control are on amazon for around £160. This is the new model and comes with 1 year guarantee if you register it within 1 month of purchase. I found K2 and K3 karchers have given up in the past.

A prokleen snowpro lance is as good as you get and they usually come with some snow foam solution which is also pretty good - also available on amazon. The pro kleen cherry snow foam solution is pretty good, it isnt pH neutral but it wont strip any wax protection off the paint work like some others so i use it fairly frequently.

I also have autoglym polar blast snow foam which is slightly better than the pro kleen foam and pH neutral.

It's cool covering the car in snow foam ha !  reminds me of my Ibiza foam party clubbing days :lol:


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd recommend looking at anything but Karchers. I've had two fail on me while still relatively new and recently used a friend's K4... which has a design flaw that causes one of the hoses to pop off every few minutes (Google "Karcher spring clip).

I'll probably be looking at a Bosch for my next one.


----------



## Vmlopes (May 5, 2019)

As above bypass the Karcher, go for a Nilfisk or if you want something that will outlast the car get a Kranzle, one thing regardless of make is to get a decent 10m rubber hose and ditch the crap standard hose that come with the washers as they kink all over the place.


----------



## Pinja (Oct 5, 2014)

I have the Pro Kleen one. Works well but a good tip is to run clean water through it for a minute to rinse any wax and detergent out the lance.

I found the ProKleen wash and wax a bit of a pain to rinse off the drive/road afterwards though - expect due to the wax content.

Switched to Bilt Hamber Autofoam and it's fantastic, as well as rinses away quickly and cleanly.


----------

